
Newbie question about Bitcoin - Tekker
Hearns stated that Gavin shared the commit privileges with four others, creating a now-problematic majority-wins scenario.<p>However, I don&#x27;t hear anything about Gavin not being able to appoint additional people, presumably bearing his philosphy.  Is this an official restriction or, if not, why not?
======
wmf
Historically there have been very few people who are both qualified and
willing to work on Bitcoin Core.

